# Brake booster vaccuum pump oil leak question



## GLIspeed2399 (Aug 9, 2016)

My dad has a 2006 2.5 Jetta and the front gasket on the vacuum pump started leaking oil. Besides completely replacing the pump what have people done to fix the leak. I cant seem to find just that front gasket for sale anywhere? Is it something I can pick up from a local auto parts store. thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

Gasket is not available separately… some have made their own with RTV gasket maker.

Best option is replace or delete with a block off plate.


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

Gasket is not available separately… some have made their own with RTV gasket maker.

Best option is replace or delete with a block off plate.


----------



## Master_P (Feb 10, 2012)

I went with the Spulen delete kit. It comes with a gasket and block off plate. Works great, and we have no oil leaks.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Buy a delete plate and never have it leak again. While the Spulen kit is nice because it provides extra hoses to hook up to the brake booster, the plate itself is not designed that well. It's completely flat, and will leave a large reservoir of oil behind the plate which is not ideal. The IE delete plate is what I went with because they designed it to also fill that void. Doesn't come with any hoses but you can always fab your own, not difficult to do.


----------

